# If you had the chance to go to M.E.



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

*If you had the chanse to go to M.E.*

If you had the chanse to go to Middle Earth for a year, what would you do?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 14, 2001)

gosh,hmmmm,mmmm! 
So many places so little time, The shire,Minas Tirith,lothlorien,rivendell,edoras, Tom bombadilo, and frangorn.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 14, 2001)

The Shire, Tom, The Prancing Pony, Elrond, Lothlorien, the runins of Orthanc, and Fangorn...


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

You better have a fast method of getting from one place to another.. Remember that Boromir used over 110 days to get from Minas Tirith to Rivendel..


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 14, 2001)

I would begin in Lothlorein. Then stow away on a ship departing from the grey havens. Then I would beg Manwe, do anything, to allow me to stay for Eternity in ME/Valinor/whatever else.


----------



## Talierin (Oct 14, 2001)

Ithilien, Minas Tirith, Fangorn, Rohan.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 14, 2001)

The Grey Havens,The Shire, Rivendel, Moria, Lothlorien, Fangorn, Edoras, Minas Tirith.. A year wouldn't have been enough though..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 14, 2001)

How about a life time? Thinka bout it, to see all the places to make it in a year would be like spending one second.which wouldn't be fun!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 14, 2001)

I'd go to..... The Shire, Rivindell, Lothlorien, Rohan, Gondor, and Ithilian.  I'd ask Gandalf to let me borrow Shadowfax so hopefully I'd get to spend more then a day at each stop.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 14, 2001)

wahoooo,


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 15, 2001)

If I were to live my life in ME, I sure know where i would spend my elderly days. Either The Shire, on account of the peace, or Lothlorein, because of the shear beauty. But in all reality, I would not want to visit ME during the Third Age. I would visit during the First. What a time that was.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 15, 2001)

if you enjoy wraiths and orcs you would like ME then. I myself like adventure and wouldn't mind going if it was a video game or one of those things where your invincible and chopped off arms make you more powerful


----------



## Aerin (Oct 15, 2001)

I would probably go somewhere where they had enough scrolls recording history to fill 10 libraries! Just to read the history would be an adventure in itself! I would love to go to Lothlorien, and have a really long talk with Galadriel. I would love to visit the Shire, and Minas Tirith. There are so many places to go, I wouldn't know where to begin!

Does anybody know of a travel agency I can book my flight with?


----------



## Telchar (Oct 16, 2001)

There is a "library" in Minas Tirith..


----------



## Beorn (Oct 16, 2001)

> so many places to go, I wouldn't know where to begin!



Sounds like Disney in these recent years...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 16, 2001)

LOL


----------



## Aerin (Oct 16, 2001)

"You think yousa so smarty, you think your brain so big...."


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 16, 2001)

Wow, when did we get into this bombad subject? I think that's what he said. i've heard it so many times i'm actually confused. Crazy Lucas.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 17, 2001)

NOOOOO... even when I put the fight scenes in slow motion that movie bores me


----------



## Aerin (Oct 17, 2001)

Tar, I know we can all say what we like on this forum, but don't start insulting good movies! Star Wars maybe Science Fiction, and it may have a ton of holes in the story line, but a lot of people like it, including me! I love the fight scene at the end, and the podrace. It is NOT a boring movie!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 17, 2001)

after afew times, it is! aside from that it reminds me of my ex.


----------



## Courtney (Nov 9, 2001)

I would go to the Ered Luin mountains and look at the sea and try to see as far as I could.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 10, 2001)

Come to think of it, that is a good idea, Courtney! Thank you for your fresh perspective!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Telchar (Nov 10, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum Courtney!


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 10, 2001)

Yes, welcome and greetings, Courtney!


----------



## Uminya (Nov 11, 2001)

What I would do in Middle Earth depends on what I could go there as. If I could go back as a king or commander of men, I would have a war. If I went back as myself, I would probably try to enter one of the dwarven kingdoms, or try and go West.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 12, 2001)

Greetings from Mordor, the land where the pleasantly putrid shadows lie! I'm the dark Queen Tar-Ancalime, you newbies can call me Blah! My dark pimento-loaf is happily gone for awhile, i hope he croaks too!

PS: listen to Ciryaher! He's the best Moderator on this board!!

*THE INFAMOUS KLUDGE STRIKES AGAIN! - _C_*


----------



## Aerin (Nov 13, 2001)

Tar, what are you jabbering on about? I realize that threads never stay 'on subject', but there is no call to burst out with something like that! 
Dengen was nice, he wasn't a 'loser'.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 14, 2001)

*Ciryharer(sp) why'd you do that!?* 



that wasn't my message! Cir, edited it!

I know Dengen is kind,geez!


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 14, 2001)

He just said he did, didn't he, Tar? Who do you think "C" is!?


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 14, 2001)

Thats not the point! He edited it he has no right! That was my greeting and he did something very Nero-ish!


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 14, 2001)

Of course it's his right. He's the moderator.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 14, 2001)

It is not right! I detest! I can't stand that, just because he is in a symbol of power doesn't mean that it's right! He just insulted and denyed me a natural right, Freedom of speech granted by the constitution itself!


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 14, 2001)

You "detest?" You detest what? Is that the word you meant to use?

"Freedom of speech granted by the constitution itself!"

Sorry, I'm afraid that you don't. This is a privately owned, privately administered forum, and it's on the internet to boot. You have absolutely no right of free speech here. What's more, Ciryaher can do whatever he likes, so I think that we should be very grateful that we have such responisble moderators.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 14, 2001)

And, what you were doing could have been creating a mutiny (although it'd be hard to hack his password, I bet I could find someone who could). You were telling people not to listen to him (that just completely eliminated the point of him editing it), but he is one whom we should listen to because he was given the responsibility, not elected to it, but given to him by the King (webmaster), if you may, to keep things in check. Sooo, if you told people not to listen, people may just get mad at him for doing simple things that were his responsibility to do, leading to a mutiny.

There are no ammendments the internet. If there was, you'd only be able to view American pages, and talk with American people. Some non-Americans here are: Anc, Telchar, and Chippy, to name a *few*

AND

Because Webmaster owns this domain, he is allowed to establish rules and give offices to those he sees fit. What powers he delegates are up to him. He could make this a Communist-like board...Tar: You will be a lowly wanderer. Mike: you will be a dwarf. Telchar: You will be an elf. Kem: You will play in battles. The only difference is that you don't need to stay, and you can back out, essentially, move to a non-communist board.
BUT, Webmaster chose this type of governing, so people will be attracted to the board.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Nov 15, 2001)

point taken... I still dislike it!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Dec 14, 2001)

If any of you want to go to Rohan then call for me and i will give you a Tour myself yes me King Eomer lol just kidding

I would go to Rivendell, Lorien to meet Galadriel and then to Gondor to see if Arwen is hot or not then to the Shire and of to Minas Tirith


----------



## FacesInTheMarsh (Dec 15, 2001)

well, i think i would get some "Pipeweed" and smoke some and look at some of the cool stuff that exists in middle-earth, like the faces in the dead marshes or some other trippy stuff.


----------



## Moonbeams (Dec 18, 2001)

I would go to Gondolin, before it was even near destruction, and live happily ever after hunting the orc hordes that pass near by.


----------



## Morwen (Dec 19, 2001)

I would go explore the lands untouched, discover new and wonderful creatures, and sit under the stars enjoying the thrill of discovery and freedom.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 20, 2001)

Nargothrond is a place i'd like to visit.. But doubt I'll ever get there..


----------



## Anfauglith (Dec 22, 2001)

*Only one year??*

Too many things to visit there, I'll need a entire life to visit all M.E., and I think it would be less time than needed. Any way I'd go there for only a moment just to see Moria


----------



## Thorson (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: If you had the chanse to go to M.E.*



> _Originally posted by Telchar _
> *If you had the chanse to go to Middle Earth for a year, what would you do? *



Probably cheer beause I wouldnt have to pay bills anymore. nor would the boss be whining and complaining all of the time. LOL!

I'd love to visit Lothlorien and Rivendell (sp?). I'd stop by the Shire for awhile I suppose (if 'men' are allowed there, that is). I'd have to visit Gondor and Minas Tirith.

And though I'm not a smoker anymore, I might have to try the 'pipeweed'. Maybe hoist a few pints at the Prancing Pony. 

If I had a lifetime to visit (and assuming I wouldnt have a nasty ol Sauron to deal with), I'd enjoy exploring some of the unknown regions of Middle Earth.


----------



## salay (Dec 26, 2001)

First , of coarse, whereever Bilbo would be cuz I'd just have to meet the guy! Then I would head for the Shire cuz I'm awfully curious. I suppose trying to catch aglimpse of Gandalf would be worth my while. Then it would be off to the Old Forest to meet Tom. There are sooooo many other places but my family would start to miss me.


----------



## anaemic (Dec 27, 2001)

i would visit the iron hills, Lorien, Mordor, and Moria + id bring a chopper so i could reach all the places in one year


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 30, 2001)

Hmmmm.....I would begin my journey in the Shire and spend a night at the Prancing Pony in Bree....then I would venture to Rivendell....and then Mirkwood (and see if Legolas was still around  ). I would then want to see Lothlorien and that would be it for me


----------



## Ragnarok (Dec 30, 2001)

I would go picking fights with orcs and trolls and Balrogs. Show them what's up! Get some nice authentic armour, and weapons. I'd be all tricked out, have throwing axes, two large swords, a big bow, concealed daggers in places you didn't even know you had!    I'd be ready to take on some Evil.


----------



## orion (Jan 6, 2002)

I would try to follow Bilbo's trail. It would be nice to take a year vacation in the Shire though. Just think, receiving presents nearly every day. Plenty of food and drink! Who could beat that.


----------



## annatar (Jan 9, 2002)

Horse racing in Rohan, Moria with bodyguards, some water in Galadriel's fountain....... a nice chat with Tom & Gandalf....meet Lady Eowyn (with Faramir's permission of course!!!)


----------



## EverEve (Jan 14, 2002)

so much to do so little time..........i t would go to the shire, minas tirith, and if i had time lothlorien, and rivendell


----------



## Mithiril (Jan 15, 2002)

Lothlorien, Rivendell, the Shire, and don't forget the Glittering Caves! And maybe Weathertop or some other ruins ... could you imagine ME archaeology?!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 15, 2002)

Hmmm... That is interesting.... i wonder if elves could be fossilized since they are immortal and all.... It be pretty neat to find old dwarf cities, though!


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Jan 15, 2002)

It would be very interesting to excavate battle fields. I would venture to the grey Havens and into the Undying Lands, if I could that is, enter the place.


----------



## Melilot (Jan 16, 2002)

A year is impossible! there is no way you could get me to leave ME. i would want to see everything, not leaving anything out. i think my best bet is to find Gandalf and travel with him. He knows people everywhere that the goes, and everyone is his best friend  i most definatly have to see Lorien, the Shire, Fangorn, Rivendell..... eh everywhere. 
So when are we going?!


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 22, 2002)

My journey into Middle Earth would begin in at Minus Tirith, where I would spend a week visiting the libraries, (so that I may study and copy the maps and learn the essentials of M.E. before I set out into it. ) and enjoy the pomp and splendor of the great kings of men. 

Then with an Elvish guide at my side and a swift Rohan Steed, I would then journey Northward towards the great forest of Lothlorian. I would spend approximately a month here...although it would probably seem a lot longer... enjoying the music, beauty and lore. 

I would then travel around the Misty Mountains until I got to Rivendell....here I would spend stay yet another month... 

At Rivendell, I will have the chance to meet a great many people...of many races and enjoy the spectacular parties, hear grand stories, relax to the wonderful sounds of the fall near my bedroom window... 

After Rivendell, I would then venture towards the Shire, taking a road that would lead me through Tookland instead of Bree and the lands of the Brandywine. 

Stoping in Tookland...I would visit Pippen and the rest of the rowdy Tooks and have a grand time singing tunes, drinking ale, and smoking Old Tobey! 

Then from there I would go to Hobbiton and visit Bag End, just in time to celebrate Bilbo's (and Frodo's) birthday. I would spend a two weeks here and then afterward take a trip to the Grey Havens to see the wonders of the Elvish shoretowns. 

And as the year ends I would depart from the Grey Havens on a grand ship that will take me back to reality.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 24, 2002)

ive alwaysw wanted to visit the shire........


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 24, 2002)

Lothlorein always of all Tolkein's created landss this to sounded most heaven. not like PJ's scary creation.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 24, 2002)

Super Memory Beorn to the Rescue!!!

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=399

(Although it's not exactly the same and deviates in the beginning, the above thread is just like this one)


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 24, 2002)

Lothlorien always, of all Tolkien's creation's this to me most like heaven. Not like PJ's scary version


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 24, 2002)

Now this is what I call a hard poll! You should have an "All of the above" option.  I voted for Lothlorien, but I would really like to visit The Shire, and Rivindell also.


----------



## Anfauglith (Jan 30, 2002)

*probably every place*

Don't know really, but without a doubt to Minas Morgul, that would be an aropiated place to have some nice vacations


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 1, 2002)

The Misty Mountains! They looked pretty cool in the movie. Who wouldn't want to see the place where Gollum lived for forever? Catch some fish, tell some riddles...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Feb 2, 2002)

*Cool everyone wanted Rohan lol


Rohan, Lothlorien, Rivendell, Orthanc Minas Tirith


----------



## Lucie Baggins (Feb 2, 2002)

Lothlorien, Rivendell, The Shire and Rohan.


----------



## Elenciryaquen (Feb 2, 2002)

I'd visit Rivendell, Lothlorien, and last but not least the Shire.


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd visit:
Rohan & Fangorn
The Golden Wood
The Shire
Ithilien


----------



## Son of Elrond (Mar 7, 2002)

*Trippin' to Middle Earth*

If Tolkien's mindscape was to exist in our universe at all, I would have to be there. I would start at the beginning, in the Shire, just like the books, and travel the length and breadth of Middle Earth, taking in everything described by JRRT. My journey would retrace the steps of the Company of the Ring, travelling everywhere they went, separately and together. It would be the only way to fully appreciate the tale.


----------



## Smog (May 9, 2002)

*I would live..*

I heard that you could tell where you would want to live in middle earth so here it goes...
My fav. place to be in mid earth would be Rivendell or anywhere in the Shire.


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 14, 2002)

*Which Middle-earth place would you want to visit? (disregard the other thread)*

I think I would pick the Shire or Lothlorien.


----------



## Snaga (May 14, 2002)

Mordor is the way to go!!


----------



## Istar (May 14, 2002)

Rivendell all the way, assuming Valinor is not one of the choices.


----------



## Eithne (May 14, 2002)

hmm... it would be either the shire or lothlorien. hard choice! the hobbits prolly wouldn't like me, though... then again i'm short so maybe they would... so i'd go to lothlorien. magic and golden trees


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2002)

I would have to go see the place where Gollum hung out for all those years in the Misty Mountains! Also, Beorn's place.


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2002)

Gandalf_White made a thread like this. I combined the two...however, his original post got lost somewhere (weird software)...he voted for Shire or Lothlorien....


EDIT: BUT, I just found the post, and added it in...sorry...Oh, yeah, I editted Snaga1's post for continuity....


----------



## Tarien (May 18, 2002)

Lothlorien, Dwimrodere. Ah.......this is why the ACHS Marching Raiders all call me 'Tree Lady'.


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

"Off to see Galadriel, the wonderous Galadriel of Lothlorien"


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 8, 2002)

The only place to start at is Rivendell! That's where everyone else seems to start at! After that I would go to the Minas Tirith and Lothlorien and all the really cool places (might give Mordor a miss though). I would finish in Grey Havens and instead of going back home, I would sail on to the West, and as I am an elf, I will be allowed to go there.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 21, 2002)

I think (if I keep it to 3 like you posted) Rivendell, Shire and Bree!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 21, 2002)

Wait, Wait, The Grey Havens is where Gandalf and Frodo and them are now, so that's my next stop!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 22, 2002)

Exactly! Hey, us two should go to ME together sumtime!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 22, 2002)

Okie Day!! Sounds wonderful! We have to go to Bree though and stay at the Prancing Pony inn!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 22, 2002)

I would definately go to Rivendell, Moria, and Misty Mts. Probably go to Rivendell the longest


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn*9 _
> *Okie Day!! Sounds wonderful! We have to go to Bree though and stay at the Prancing Pony inn! *



Naturally, I didn't think that we even had to mention that coz it woz so obvious!


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Jun 23, 2002)

Oh really?!!


----------



## Bombadillo (Jun 24, 2002)

I personally would like to go to all the forests and cities of baleriand, in the days of peace ofcourse, and to see all of the elven realms, what is better than that??


----------



## Aredhel (Jun 24, 2002)

I chose, Hobbiton and the Shire, but the ones I wanted together weren't there...

Rivendell, Lothlorien, Minas Tirith, Grey Havens, the Lonely Mountain, not to mention Mirkwood and Esgaroth. I wished those things were together.


----------



## Arahiriel (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd want to visit the Shire, but I'd also like to see the Elves and other places.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aragorn*9 _
> *Oh really?!! *



Yes really!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jul 25, 2002)

I would love to see Lothloríen, the Shire, or Rivendell but there are too many places that I would love to go before they diminish. It is a hard choice.

-Flame


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 3, 2002)

Is that an elvish year you be a talkin bout? If so Hobbiton-Bag End is a must!, Rivendell-Few q's would like to ask Elrond, Lothlorien-Mallorn's what else!, Minas Tirith must get into library! After that wherever I can in whatever time I have left!


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jan 16, 2013)

I voted other, because there's too much I'd want to see.
First, I want a magic hanglider and a time travel device. Then, I would visit the First age- Gondolin, Beriland, Thingol's kingdom. Next, I'd use the time travel device to go to Numenor in the Second age. Last, to the Third age, starting from Lake-town and ending up at the Grey Havens, using my magic hanglider all the while.
Then, using a magic submarine, I'd find one of the Silmarils, take a picture, and leave, not without an elvish weapon or dwarvish jewelry for keepsakes.:*)


----------



## Andreth (Jan 17, 2013)

I had to choose other, because there are too many places I would like to visit; first and foremost, Valinor: pretty ambitious, no? But it must be the most incredible land. And of course, I would like to visit Doriath and Ossiriand and most definitely the Sirion river, the Aeluin and the Pools of Ivrin. And Dorthonion also. And Nargothrond. And Gondolin. Yeah.
and, I must say I'm not exactly a Numenorean lover... The story of their satanic worshipping is most creepy, and its inhabitants where too much arrogant. But, maybe, when Elros was the King...
and, speaking of the third age, I would love to visit Lothlorien, and Rivendell, Esgaroth and Rohan: while I've never been too interested in visiting Gondor... But maybe it's because, living in Rome, I already have too much of any great and splendid imperial vestiges  and Fangorn must be something to behold too, really.


----------



## Dís (Jan 17, 2013)

I wanted to vote something dwarvish, but Moria IS khazad-dum and I´d rather like to see Erebor or the Iron Mountains


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 30, 2013)

I would add Ithilien to the list.


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to enter pre-Saruman Isengard.

Explore the lovely gardens, examine the great Ring of Isengard, and climb the unyielding black majesty of indestructible Orthanc. From the Pinnacle of Orthanc I would see all of Rohan and the wonder that is Middle-Earth.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 31, 2013)

I don't think anybody would live a year in Mordor.

Me a YEAR?

I would need to be drunk in The Prancing Pony in Bree to last a year.

BTW: Who made the travel arrangements in the Poll?

Elven Travel?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 31, 2013)

Find me in the old forest, searching for Tom Bombadil. Of course, no one has caught old Tom - he is Master :*)


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd go to Minas Tirith and chill with Beregond. He's probably my favourite side-character in _The Lord of the Rings._​


----------



## Odin (Feb 1, 2013)

Bucky said:


> I don't think anybody would live a year in Mordor.
> 
> Me a YEAR?
> 
> ...



Your choice of Eagle Lord or Fell Beast.

Eagles offer non-stop service from Isengard to Rivendell, while Fell Beasts will go from Mordor to anywhere in Middle-Earth.


----------

